

Beyond FWD.us - investments in civic tech - jebory
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/07/09/start-ups-make-political-organizing-mobile-ready/

======
Fabiolalin
It's sad to see how slow this Congress moves so anything that can help speed
up the policy making process is good. Tech companies today are dealing with
regulatory issues across the US that other countries do not have or solve
faster. We have a serious problem here. When policy is outdated, progress
suffers. Glad to see that these companies in the article are finding ways to
help government work better or speed up policy making.

